# Iverson X-over



## dakaaz (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi everybody,
i will be glad to give me a tip about when i must use ivy's crossover in order to be effective (i talk about that kind of crossover which iverson used against Jordan in 96').i have difficulties when i use this crossover because most of the defenders just watch what i am going to do and DO NOT react to my move.i hope you can give me some suggestions........


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Ya, I got one man. Don't use it. You look like a goofball when you do. Have you ever thought of actually doing something with that move?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

You have to bait them. Make sure they're following your every move. Iverson didn't simply cross MJ over quickly. He crossed back and forth several times, with MJ keeping up with him, before he had that final sweet crossover that killed MJ.


----------



## dakaaz (Jun 5, 2005)

if you can do that crossover, you can give me a tip...


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

dakaaz said:


> if you can do that crossover, you can give me a tip...


I can't really find a witty reply to this... wait yes I can. I can do that crossover. So can the thousands of other members on this board. So listen to my tip. If the guy doesn't follow you, that would mean:

1. He doesn't care.
2. He really sucks, yet you can't shake him.
3. He doesn't suck, but he's laughing at your attempt to do it.

If you can make a shot out of 2 feet, let me know. I'll congratulate you man.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

The trick to crossing people over is to give the defender the immediate mindset of "oh ****, this guy's about to cross me over". 

"Defender" also implies that they play defense, which doesn't seem to be your case. Hard to really cross a guy over when he just stands around. It's more like... going by him.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

The reason Iverson was so successful using this move was because he was the first to use it, he has blazing speed and he set people up. If you are trying to go left you should go right a couple of times to get the defender thinking that is your strong hand. The next time you go right and crossover to your left and the defender will be "shook". Be careful though because Iverson stopped using the move because he was being called for palming the ball. It's also in your body movement, you have to sell it!


----------



## dakaaz (Jun 5, 2005)

yes, i can make a shot out of 2 feet, believe me or not.but why did you ask me this question? maybe, you are not able to do it unlike the thousands of other members on this board...


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

My best move is the U-Tep 2 step.. But the X-over is pretty simple..

have the ball in your right hand if you can finish with your left hand.

1)bounce the ball once with the right hand in front of the defender..
2)Give the defender a little jab as though you were going right (Giving them the impression later in the move than you are likely to go in that direction)
3)Give the defender a inside out move again to the right..stay in position.

---This is where the move breaks down if you are not good at handling the ball

4)dribble to your left hand quickly, put it between your legs passing it to your right hand

Read how the defender is playing you.. there are three options to reacting to the defender
a)he is playing you for the drive to the right, attack his top leg and immediately cross him over and get to the rack or shoot a jumper from mid-range
b)he is playing you for the drive to the left, explode by him and definitely get to the rack, you are (if you are left handed) better finishing on this side..
c)He is playing you straight up (which for you is great cause he is going to get crossed up now)..

5a) dribble once with your right hand (the ball should be hip level)
(this is the most important part)
b) take an attacking step with your right foot (while swinging your momentum (and the ball) to the right relative to your foot)

--Again the defender has two (well three) options
play you for your drive to the right (the more logical reaction), gap off you and force you to hit a jumper, or play you for a crossover (normally they will have a drag hand (their right hand) into the dribbling lane (below their knee)

if they play you for your right hand drive cross him over (the ball needs to go beneath your knee to ensure explosion, as well as maintaining control once you get into the trees (big men)-Note your first step off of the move is so important here (changing the move from a dan dickau crossover to an iversonesque crossover).. Get by their right foot and if possible go shoulder to shoulder with them (both right shoulders)- This ensures they cannot get back into the play if they wanted to..


If they play you for left hand (then they are bad reactionary defenders and are not staring at your hips-midsection)- simply go by them, get to the rack and be prepared to finish.

If they gap off you, you have two options 1) hit a jumper-setting up your crossover in subsequent plays (establishing the respect of the defenders of your jumpshot will make them more likely to play you close (giving you the opportunity to explode by them) or 2) you can attack the top leg (likely the right leg in the middle of the floor, you pretty much have to get to the rack here)

Tips- 1) if they falldown don't laugh its bad sportsmanship
2) If they need ankle attention after the move, have a cell phone to 
call an ambulance, it is good sportsmanship.

Keys- Your jumpshot (establish it early)
Determine their footspeed relative to you.. (if it is equal then you likely 
are best to take what they give you- if they show a top leg, attack 
it.. etc). 

Good luck..


----------



## dakaaz (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't think this crossover is called palming of the ball... According to me there is another reason.Iverson stopped to use it because most of the players got accustomed to it and the move just doesn't work anymore.but I may be wrong.... i want to see the oppinion of other people


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Just a little off the subject... Iverson had this pretty whacky move he did in an old Reebok commercial, which I don't think he's ever done in a game. What you do is hold the ball in your left hand, spin clockwise with the ball slowly to bait the defender to move in anticipation of the spin, then just before you complete the spin, bounce the ball from your left hand behind your back to the right, then drive to the right dribbling with the right hand. If you do this right, and your defender isn't that good, he'd have left you a clear space to drive passed him to your right. It's a fun little move to use maybe once or twice a game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ralaw said:


> B]The reason Iverson was so successful using this move was because he was the first to use it[/B], he has blazing speed and he set people up. If you are trying to go left you should go right a couple of times to get the defender thinking that is your strong hand. The next time you go right and crossover to your left and the defender will be "shook". Be careful though because Iverson stopped using the move because he was being called for palming the ball. It's also in your body movement, you have to sell it!


ever heard of tim Hardaway?


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> ever heard of tim Hardaway?


The crossover has been in basketball for decades. They just didn't have a name for it before. Jordan did it all the time, James Worthy even used to do it (yes, the Iverson stutter-step/palm crossover).

The earliest video I've seen is Oscar Robertson rocking a guy with it in black and white footage from the 60's. Get the NBA At 50 video.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

EGarrett said:


> The crossover has been in basketball for decades. Jordan did it all the time, James Worthy even used to do it (yes, the Iverson stutter-step/palm crossover).
> 
> The earliest video I've seen is Oscar Robertson rocking a guy with it in black and white footage from the 60's. Get the NBA At 50 video.


Hey!

I wasn't saying that Timmy INVENTED the move, dude... All i was saying is that Iverson wasn't the FIRST!


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Hey!
> 
> I wasn't saying that Timmy INVENTED the move, dude... All i was saying is that Iverson wasn't the FIRST!


No problemo. I just figured I'd give all the info.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

EGarrett said:


> No problemo. I just figured I'd give all the info.


 :greatjob:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well good job to the defender. He is playing good defense, not just being your toy. ALl you have to do is get downlow, spread your arms wide out and watch their hip movements. Old school defense will always defeat the cross over.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> ever heard of tim Hardaway?


You must not be familiar with the Iverson crossover. The AI crossover is totally different from Tim Hardaway crossover. Iveron's crossover is considered palming while Hardaway's is considered legal in organized play (had you read my post you would have noticed I stated this).


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

the cross over should be the last thing you add to your game. as mentioned, it helps to be able to blow past people going one direction. when they overplay towards that direction, the crossover can get you past them on the other side. iverson has the defender at his mercy, because he can go in either direction hard. the defender has to react to iverson going hard in one direction. if you can't get the defender to respect that you're going to go past them, then the crossover is meaningless.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

kflo said:


> the cross over should be the last thing you add to your game. as mentioned, it helps to be able to blow past people going one direction. when they overplay towards that direction, the crossover can get you past them on the other side. iverson has the defender at his mercy, because he can go in either direction hard. the defender has to react to iverson going hard in one direction. if you can't get the defender to respect that you're going to go past them, then the crossover is meaningless.


Agreed! That's why most people's crossover attempts fail!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I wouldn't try to shake a guy with a crossover unless you can:

1. Go to the left just as strong as to the right, and the defender knows this;
2. Make a reliable 15-17 foot jumper from the dribble;
3. Handle the ball well enough that the cross is quick and not predictable (when I'm defending guys I know crossover a lot, it's easy to come away with a steal if you just put your hand out straight in front of you and low right before he crosses).

It's not that effective a tool unless your defender knows that you're quick enough to go to either side and explode out of the cross. Guys that stand around and cross a lot and then take a big step on a power dribble... not good. You could truly just stand still while the crossing is going on.


----------



## coachhomer (Sep 23, 2004)

For some reason I am finding this thread interesting. 

Maybe it is because it isn't the everday So and So versus So and So who would you take thread.

That being said, with all the detail being expressed in this thread, I was just wondering... Does anyone on this board coach?

just curious,

C


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Once again though, who cares about a crossover. You need to have better quickness and explosiveness then the opposing defender to have a good crossover, along with good handles to control the ball. A smart defender like myself will not go to steal that ball. We will just watch your hip movements, and cut off your path to the basket. When you do this, it can make the offensive player scramble, and he will either try to drive around leaving the ball to your open as he tries to get by giving an easy steal, or ram in to you so if you have your feet planted its a charge, or he will dribble out if he is smart because he knows he can't really get inside. So if you have a smart defender, you need to have amazingly quick speed, like Iverson has to be effective. They need to use their quickness, and have an array of different moves, just not once crossover, because smart defenders will catch on quick, while if you have like 5 different moves you can go strong with, along with like 3 different variations of it, then you can school smart defenders, but otherwise you are out of luck.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

sloth said:


> Once again though, who cares about a crossover. You need to have better quickness and explosiveness then the opposing defender to have a good crossover, along with good handles to control the ball. A smart defender like myself will not go to steal that ball. We will just watch your hip movements, and cut off your path to the basket. When you do this, it can make the offensive player scramble, and he will either try to drive around leaving the ball to your open as he tries to get by giving an easy steal, or ram in to you so if you have your feet planted its a charge, or he will dribble out if he is smart because he knows he can't really get inside. So if you have a smart defender, you need to have amazingly quick speed, like Iverson has to be effective. They need to use their quickness, and have an array of different moves, just not once crossover, because smart defenders will catch on quick, while if you have like 5 different moves you can go strong with, along with like 3 different variations of it, then you can school smart defenders, but otherwise you are out of luck.


The crossover really isn't about speed, quickness, or explosiveness at all. Its mostly about timing and body control. I'm never the quickest or most explosive player on the court, but I can get my crossover off because of a few things.

1) The defender doesn't know which way I'm going to go. If I establish early that I can go both right and left, he can't play to my strong side, because he doesn't know what it is. If you can use a crossover in conjuction with an inside-out type move (a fake crossover, if you will), it's a lot easier to get by him.

2) You guys are all talking about leaving a defender on his ***, when all you need to do is get a step on him. Once you get around him, come back in front of him so he can't easily get back into position. Then you can either fend him off with your body for the drive, have a passing lane when you draw help on a kick, or if you pull up he'll either fly by or foul you, depending on what type of defender he is.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

ralaw said:


> The reason Iverson was so successful using this move was because he was the first to use it,


Oh, he was, was he?

You have to step your knowledge up, kid.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

djtoneblaze said:


> Oh, he was, was he?
> 
> You have to step your knowledge up, kid.



You guys are really funny! Iverson's crossover is much different from others. This is why you don't see him use it anymore because the refs called palming (i.e. the one he used on Jordan). I've been watching A.I use this since his highschool days, so I know what I'm talking about! I think you need to watch more basketball and learn how to read. The original poster said he wanted to learn "A.I.'s crossover" not the traditional crossover.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

For proof to my comments click on the lnk below.

http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/bestmoves/crossover.html


----------

